# Helloo everybody



## brokenrose (Nov 25, 2008)

from me, Sarah and my lovely cat Arthur. We are new here. Just wanted to say hey to everyone  *waves*


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

**waves back**

Welcome, Sarah and Arthur! I hope you're on your way over the Meet My Kitty to post pictures!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

&


----------



## blackcat_2008 (Nov 26, 2008)

Hello everybody,

I am new to here.


http://www.geocities.com/kage.yoshi/

Black Manx cat.....


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Hi, Sarah and Blackcat. Welcome to both of you. Enjoy the forums!


----------



## brokenrose (Nov 25, 2008)

Thank you everyone for your very warm welcomes. And hello Blackcat. 

And pics of Arth coming soon.


----------



## blackcat_2008 (Nov 26, 2008)

brokenrose said:


> Thank you everyone for your very warm welcomes. And hello Blackcat.
> 
> And pics of Arth coming soon.



Hi,

Thank you very much for your posting.


Kage and I are happy to be here for ever and ever. I give him the quiet and warm living environment for living longer. He is senior cat but he is healthy both physical and mental. If he is not to be provided so; art is long, life is short.

Thanks and Best Regards,
Yoshi and Kage

Yoshi,


----------



## brokenrose (Nov 25, 2008)

aww hes lovely <3


----------



## blackcat_2008 (Nov 26, 2008)

hi,

Kage is happy when he meet me. He spends his life with me. I care him as he cares me a lot. 
It is so difficult to take his photo. 

yoshi

http://www.flickr.com/photos/finder2/


----------

